# Cinder block/bricks



## BigOtto (Dec 4, 2013)

Can cinder blocks or bricks be used in an aquarium? I've read that they are use in salt water tanks.

If yes what exactly do you have to do to make get them ready?


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Sure- just make sure they are clean, and be aware of their propensity to raise pH. What did you have in mind?

For cleaning, boil them if you have a pot big enough, if not, scrub them with baking soda and a stiff brush, then soak them in a 5 gal bucket in a 10% bleach solution for a couple hours. Then, rinse and soak them in clean water for a few days, using a dechlorinator (Prime, ChlorAmX, eg).


----------



## BigOtto (Dec 4, 2013)

If I boil them do I still need to declorinator them?


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

BigOtto said:


> If I boil them do I still need to declorinator them?


The dechlorinator is just to deal with the bleach. You don't need that step if you're just boiling and not using bleach.

I'm curious, why do you want to use them in the tank?


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

I have not used either in a tank, so maybe i'm missing something here. But unless you're getting them from some very dirty location and are worried about contaminants, I see no reason to boil or bleach them. I'd power wash them and throw them in the tank myself. They are so cheap, if I had the inclination to use them, I'd just go buy some new ones. I've used rocks from rivers, lakes, and landscape supply yards and I have never did anything to them except a good power washing. I don't see how they are different from any rocks found in the outdoors. If you don't have a power washer, a nice stiff brush and the baking soda with a final rinse of clean water will suffice. I've done that also,


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

BigOtto said:
 

> If I boil them do I still need to declorinator them?


I would not boil them. Any sort of rock, concrete etc etc can have air pockets trapped in them and boiling can cause them to pop (explode for lack of a better term) so it's not a good idea to boil them. Just wash or wire brush as suggested above by others.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i could be wrong, but i was always told not to use brick, concrete, or any other man made rock due to the fact that there are chemicals in the mix when manufactured that can leach into tank overtime.


----------



## BigOtto (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm tired of seeing places charging 2.00 a lbs. for ROCK. A huge cinder block is about a dollar and has ready made "caves". They come in many different shapes and the "caves" very in size as well. Color choises are lacking however and they are not the prettiest to look at.

I'm posting a link to my other option at the moment. It's more appealing then cinder blocks as well.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/MS-Internati ... ifications

I'll just break it up with a hammer and build my caves.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Depending on the fish you are planning, cinder blocks might not be suitable caves. What are you going to keep there?


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

BigOtto said:


> I'm tired of seeing places charging 2.00 a lbs. for ROCK. A huge cinder block is about a dollar and has ready made "caves". They come in many different shapes and the "caves" very in size as well.


If low cost is your goal, go to a landscaping place that sells rock by the pound. I have about 265 lbs of zebra rock in my 180 and it cost me around 65.00! They usually have 3-6 kinds of rock to choose from.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

I assume form your location you might be in IL? Here's a place that might be near you http://www.behrenslandscape.com/products.php


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

spotmonster said:


> I don't see how they are different from any rocks found in the outdoors.


An outdoor rock/cinderblock/etc. would all be the same in that any form of contaminant associated with it could be extremely detrimental to a tank. I would suggest the proposed cleaning practices (bleach, etc.) for anything going into an aquarium. Even if it is one rock in a thousand or more that may wipe out a tank, why risk it over a few hours of soaking?

Power-washing is fantastic though. Much easier than a brush to physically clean the rocks, pre-soak.

We have a local rock yard that sells "boulders" for $.075 per pound. These places are normally hard to beat on good sized, consistently colored rocks, IME.

All of that aside... aren't there any concerns about how sincerely off-putting a cinder block submerged in a tank of beautiful fish is going to be?


----------



## BigOtto (Dec 4, 2013)

I was thinking of taking a sledge to the cinder blocks and roughing them up some. I actually don't think it wouldn't look all that bad with gymetric shapes in the tank (completely unnatural however). It might also provide enough territories in the tank for everything.

However like mentioned above my next stop is http://www.behrenslandscape.com/products.php

I was already planning on going over there and seeing what they have. The worst part is, I'll have to dress up like I'm going on an expedition to the himalaya's to take my time and look through everything for suitable hardscaping. We have maybe 5 of snow with 2 to 3 more inches on the way tomorrow.

Which also brings me around to another thing, I don't own a power washer. It is winter in Chicago as well which limits my outdoor cleaning abilities. It was 7 degrees when I went home from work yesterday (thats not windchill that was the actual air temperature) lol.


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

BigOtto said:


> The worst part is, I'll have to dress up like I'm going on an expedition to the himalaya's to take my time and look through everything for suitable hardscaping. We have maybe 5 of snow with 2 to 3 more inches on the way tomorrow.


Be prepared to drown in mud too... The Bobcats used to move the rocks, etc. usually make a pretty mess of things. Work boots are the only way to go.



BigOtto said:


> Which also brings me around to another thing, I don't own a power washer.


I'm sure rocks will be thrown for this (pun-intended), but my latest thought was to take our new rocks down to the do-it-yourself car wash in the back of my truck. Although I imagine those won't be operating too well in Chicago at this time of year either, this method is tried and true! Of course, no soap, and a good rinse/soak when you get them home.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

I do own a powerwasher, but I couldn't use it here in Ohio either, my hose is frozen. So I just took my driftwood I collected down to the car wash, it worked out great! just make sure you run rinse water through it for awhile to get any soap out. And rinse the bay out 1st also.


----------



## BigOtto (Dec 4, 2013)

No mud anywhere, it's to cold for that. The car wash is an idea as well, there is one down the road. I'm a little concerned about using the car wash it is used regularly so there's probably a decent amount of chemical build up on everything there.

Right now I'm just planning on cleaning whatever I find in a 5 gallon bucket with water and vinegar. Lots of both.


----------

